# How can I import a MatLab .mic ECM8000 calibration file into REW?



## ths61 (Jan 14, 2010)

All,

How can I import a MatLab .mic ECM8000 calibration file into REW? 

My ECM8000 mic and calibration file is from a DEQX system. It appears that .mic file is in a binary format output by MatLab.

Thanks,
Tim

P.S.

The header of the file starts out like this:

; SIM file produced by MatLab WriteSim
; Creation date 09-Jun-2006


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

As for a direct file converstion, I'm not entirely sure...
If you can get MATLAB to display a plot you cna pick enough values off of that to creat the file...
I'm assuming you've tried to see if Excel would open it?


----------



## ths61 (Jan 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, I do not have MatLab. It is a binary file with a text header. Excel doesn't know what to do with the binary portion.

I found a MatLab file format description online. Unfortunately, the text header length is larger than what is in the description file. I will try using a hex dump on the file to see if I can detect what data is in the binary portion. Hopefully, it is just a binary array of numbers [e.g. frequency, offset, repeat].

[124 byte header]
[4-byte date type][4-byte data length][length worth of data]
[4-byte date type][4-byte data length][length worth of data]
...


http://maxwell.me.gu.edu.au/spl/matlab-page/matfile_format.pdf


----------



## bclare (Dec 22, 2009)

The free software octave

(google octave - i can't post links yet)

should be able to read binary matlab files


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

bclare said:


> The free software octave
> 
> (google octave - i can't post links yet)
> 
> should be able to read binary matlab files


This.

ths61, if you can email me the file ( hsingleton at cross-spectrum.com) I can try to convert it for you.


----------



## yairf (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi
I found this thread after searching Google, as I have the exact same problem.
I'm trying to use my ECM8000 with REW, and I have an existing "Mic" calibration file for this particular mic, produced by Matlab.
I couldnt find any solution so far.
Thanks, Yair


----------

